# Tip for new Fall Season Passes



## jonbig (Sep 22, 2003)

Set up a Wishlist for Category/Show Types/Series Premier and set it to autorecord.

You'll have to trim back your TODO list quite a bit after you do this, but by watching your TODO list, your TiVo will automatically let you know when that brand new Fall Series starts so you can set up a Season Pass for them.

You can do this for Season Premier as well if you're missing SPs for existing shows.

I already caught Chuck and Journeyman this way.


----------



## BigT4187 (Jul 24, 2006)

It works even better if you spell "premiere" correctly. Sorry.


----------



## PaulS (Sep 16, 2002)

Or you can simply subscribe to TiVo's own 2007 Fall TV Guru Guide that does the same thing : LINK


----------



## GiantBeer (Feb 19, 2003)

The 2007 Fall TV Guru Guide does not have all the premiere's, does it add them once they are in the 14 day window?

Right now the list is mostly summer shows and includes some series premieres as well as season premieres. Also, the Tivo guide only picks up the first show too. If you don't watch all the premieres right away you might miss the second episode.

If you do a wishlist, does season premiere work as well as series premiere?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I think i use "Pilot" works well in most cases.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

What I do is this:

I grabbed the grid data from the futoncritic website and dumped it all into word. I then use a highlighter on the shows I plan to record. This stays by my TV for a few weeks. The grid looks like this:










I then create an excel spreadsheet. I keep the spreadsheet with my grid.

My first worksheet is my "general SPM order" worksheet. That looks something like this:










And finally, I have another worksheet in which I reorder the shows by premiere date order. Then every 1 or 2 nights I look at that sheet and add the upcoming shows into my SP list as the guide data becomes available. I then cross off shows as I add them to my SPL.

This worksheet looks like this:










I know a lot of people do wishlists so they don't have to think so much before the shows start to air. I prefer to be a little more manual upfront. Then I don't have to worry about converting from ARWLs to SPs (of course you don't have to do this).

Anyways, if anyone wants my Excel file for format purposes for you to put your own data in, let me know. I would be glad to send them your way.

*EDIT:*

I have attached a zip file with my grid and excel sheets if anyone wants to use them.


----------



## PaulS (Sep 16, 2002)

GiantBeer said:


> The 2007 Fall TV Guru Guide does not have all the premiere's, does it add them once they are in the 14 day window?


I believe it does.



GiantBeer said:


> Right now the list is mostly summer shows and includes some series premieres as well as season premieres. Also, the Tivo guide only picks up the first show too. If you don't watch all the premieres right away you might miss the second episode.


Well, that's what Season Passes are for. Watch the premiere, if you like it, SP it. If not, delete it.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

DirecTiVo's have a wishlist category for "Season Premiere".

Why standalone TiVo's don't have this, I don't know.
Unless it's buried somewhere, I searched and searched on my S3 for it and couldn't find it.


phox


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

phox_mulder said:


> DirecTiVo's have a wishlist category for "Season Premiere".
> 
> Why standalone TiVo's don't have this, I don't know.
> Unless it's buried somewhere, I searched and searched on my S3 for it and couldn't find it.


No they don't. This came up a couple months ago when TiVo sent out one of their regular e-newsletters, and had this same tip in it. After a barrage of questions like "Huh?", they realized it wasn't on the newer TiVos, and issued a retraction.

I do something similar to jlb. Create a grid, spreadsheet it, add 'em to my SPs, and then (if they're on ABC or FOX) wait a few shows before I watch to see if it gets axed quick.


----------



## jonbig (Sep 22, 2003)

PaulS said:


> Or you can simply subscribe to TiVo's own 2007 Fall TV Guru Guide that does the same thing : LINK


Not very useful for those of us with DirecTiVos.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I keep a word document with two weeks worth of the grid. I go through using Record by Channel and thefutoncritic to update the grid, hi-lighting any conflicts and then organize my season pass list following the grid. I mainly do this just for primetime and shows that only have two airings or so. I have found it works well for me.


----------



## Jeshimon (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your workbooks.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

PaulS said:


> Or you can simply subscribe to TiVo's own 2007 Fall TV Guru Guide that does the same thing : LINK


This link has been broken for the past two days (for me at least). I just returns "Sorry, but we encountered an error while processing your request. Please try again later." Has anyone else been able to get in to it?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I just tried it and it works fine for me.
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/mix/info.do?mixId=tivo:mx.1275891


----------



## PaulS (Sep 16, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> I just tried it and it works fine for me.
> http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/mix/info.do?mixId=tivo:mx.1275891


I just double-checked it, and it's fine for me as well.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Weird, it's working now ... but I swear it wasn't before!  

Thanks.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Jeshimon said:


> Thanks for sharing your workbooks.


No prob.


----------



## catcard (Mar 2, 2001)

jlb said:


> What I do is this:
> 
> I grabbed the grid data from the futoncritic website and dumped it all into word. I then use a highlighter on the shows I plan to record. This stays by my TV for a few weeks. The grid looks like this:
> 
> ...


*OMG! How do you have time to watch all these shows!!! *


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Yeah, I realise that is not a tremendous amount of work and would be fun to play with but I am not that into TV. I mainly check the Futon Critic at this time of year to see when things are premiering and check reviews in my daily newspaper to see if stuff is worth watching.


----------

